# Using 4TB Drive in Series 3 OLED



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Hello all,

Is it possible to use a 4TB WD Red drive in a Series 3 OLED, even if I don't use the entire drive? As far as I know, the max the Series 3 can use is 2TB. My reason is I just need to get the box up and running because the current drive is failing. If I can get it working, I can transfer all its recordings to my Bolt, and retire the Series 3. Then I can reuse the WD Red. That's why I would choose a 4TB drive. Is this too complicated with today's tools? I haven't done an upgrade since I upgraded the Series 3. Thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MJedi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is it possible to use a 4TB WD Red drive in a Series 3 OLED, even if I don't use the entire drive? As far as I know, the max the Series 3 can use is 2TB. My reason is I just need to get the box up and running because the current drive is failing. If I can get it working, I can transfer all its recordings to my Bolt, and retire the Series 3. Then I can reuse the WD Red. That's why I would choose a 4TB drive. Is this too complicated with today's tools? I haven't done an upgrade since I upgraded the Series 3. Thanks.


A definite maybe. As a test, use MFSTools 3.32 to copy the drive using mfscopy. The command should be mfscopy -iM 2000 /dev/source /dev/target. That copy would take about 10 to 15 minutes. Put it in your TiVo and see if it boots up. If it does then redo the copy by adding the 'a' switch to include the recordings.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

jmbach said:


> A definite maybe. As a test, use MFSTools 3.32 to copy the drive using mfscopy. The command should be mfscopy -iM 2000 /dev/source /dev/target. That copy would take about 10 to 15 minutes. Put it in your TiVo and see if it boots up. If it does then redo the copy by adding the 'a' switch to include the recordings.


Sorry for the late reply. I was only able to do this now. I tried your command but I get a message:

WARNING: mfs filesystem marked as inconsistent (0x37353135)
Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment.
Copy source: Unable to determine transaction type for inode updates.

Is the drive dead? Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MJedi said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I was only able to do this now. I tried your command but I get a message:
> 
> WARNING: mfs filesystem marked as inconsistent (0x37353135)
> Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment.
> ...


If that drive boots up in your TiVo, run a KS 57 to see if it fixes that issue. Then try the copy.

What size is that drive you are working on?


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

jmbach said:


> If that drive boots up in your TiVo, run a KS 57 to see if it fixes that issue. Then try the copy.
> 
> What size is that drive you are working on?


The current drive already goes to the green screen, but it keeps rebooting and going back to the green screen.

The source drive is 1TB. The new drive I'm using is 4TB, but like I mentioned in, I don't mind it not using the entire drive since this is just temporary. Now, if using this drive is not possible, I can get one that works.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MJedi said:


> The current drive already goes to the green screen, but it keeps rebooting and going back to the green screen.
> 
> The source drive is 1TB. The new drive I'm using is 4TB, but like I mentioned in, I don't mind it not using the entire drive since this is just temporary. Now, if using this drive is not possible, I can get one that works.


Try cloning the bad drive to a good drive to see if it will boot in the TiVo. However, I would use a 1 to 2 TB drive just to make sure the drive size is not an issue. Since we are just testing, any good drive will work. If it still does not boot, can try using mfsck to mark the drive good and see if it will boot then.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Try cloning the bad drive to a good drive to see if it will boot in the TiVo. However, I would use a 1 to 2 TB drive just to make sure the drive size is not an issue. Since we are just testing, any good drive will work. If it still does not boot, can try using mfsck to mark the drive good and see if it will boot then.


What command can I use to clone the drive since mfscopy doesn't work?

I have a 1TB drive coming on Monday.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ddrescue is a program on the MFSTools ISO. Run ddrescue twice.

1) ddrescue -f -n /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] recovery.log
2) ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] recovery.log

The first line will copy every block that does not have an error.
The second line only tries to copy blocks with errors that are in the recovery log at most 3 times.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

jmbach said:


> ddrescue is a program on the MFSTools ISO. Run ddrescue twice.
> 
> 1) ddrescue -f -n /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] recovery.log
> 2) ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] recovery.log
> ...


Finally got a successful copy to the new drive. Long story. The TiVo boots, but at the Getting Setup Info screen, the Loading Info section fails with an Error S03.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MJedi said:


> Finally got a successful copy to the new drive. Long story. The TiVo boots, but at the Getting Setup Info screen, the Loading Info section fails with an Error S03.


Try a kickstart 58 on boot up.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Try a kickstart 58 on boot up.


I did the kickstart, and after letting it run overnight, the TiVo was able to download successfully. Thank you so much for your help and patience!


----------

